# The Secret to Healthy Nails



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

A set of perfectly groomed nails is one of the most coveted beauty features, yet it's frustratingly difficult to get and maintain. Thanks to new treatments that are loaded with strengthening calcium, vitamins, and protein all designed to coax weak nails into stronger shape there's finally a better way. Spring for one of the brand-new salon treatments that last for weeks or try one of the at-home versions for an easy, do-it-yourself manicure that will leave you with the nails you've always wanted.

At the Salon*Creative Nail Design Brisa Treatment* ($50 and up for touch-ups) is a salon service that attaches a flexible gel to your nails without any of the harsh chemicals usually associated with acrylic enhancements. It lasts for three weeks, looks very natural, and is hypoallergenic, making it suitable for even the most sensitive nails. Call 800-833-6245 for a salon near you.

*Dashing Diva Virtual Nails* ($25 every two weeks) is the ideal treatment for chronic nail biters or women trying to grow out short, brittle nails. These super thin plastic coatings are attached to your real nails and can be tailored to any length. Plus, they can be removed by simply soaking nails in a special solution; even better, they won't damage your natural nails. Call 866-665-3482 to find a salon near you or to schedule an appointment.

At Home*Nailene Strong Nails Strengthening Serum* ($4.99) can be applied under nail polish to help prevent splitting and peeling. It features nourishing grape seed oil and horsetail extract and comes in an easy-to-use pump.

*Jonel Gloss It! Fast Drying Protective Shine* ($2.99) is perfect for finishing off at-home manicures. This no-chip formula extends the life of your manicure by several days and contains UV absorbers to prevent yellowing of nails.

*Sally Hansen Nailgrowth Miracle* ($5.95) guarantees longer nails in just five days. This polish contains soy protein to keep nails strong but not brittle, keratin to protect against tearing, and collagen to stimulate growth.

*Avon Nailwear Nail Enamel in Clear *($4) includes calcium, moisturizing panthenol, and strengthening diamond dust, which leaves a protective shield and mirror-like shine that lasts for up to 10 days.

*Wet 'n' Wild Ooh La La French Manicure Nail Kit* ($3.99) includes two calcium-enriched nail polishes to make your nails stronger, plus nail-tip guides to create your own, trÃ¨s easy French manicure.

source:lhj.com


----------



## Maja (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Michal!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Great post! Thanks Michal!


----------



## danegr01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooo I love the Sally Hansen Nailgrowth stuff. My nails split really easily since I do a lot of hands on stuff and it really helped them grow out and look...well, healthy.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 21, 2006)

hey anyone know how to file ur nails properly??? Is there some rules to how to shud shape ur nails??


----------



## smurfette (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting!

I got a serious problem with my nails! I bite them!!! I cnt let them grow!! Wish I had great nails like the ones in the picture!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thanx for posting


----------



## Colli (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to have gorgeous nails. I was a biter, but I haven't munched on them for months. It's taken sheer willpower and a lot of chewing gum (keeps my mouth busy without putting on weight) to break this habit! However, my nails are very short and stumpy - they're identical to my mother's nails, actually - and they break so easily. I've tried many things to toughen them up and promote growth; nothing has worked so far, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'd be glad to hear them!

Colette

x


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for sharing !


----------

